# Frame size question



## 32counter (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a 54 cm trek 1.5 which I really like the feel (I don't have a lot to compare with as I am a serious newbie). The seat is level with the handle bars which is different than most pictures I see where the seat is higher. I am planning on getting a Madone and have a couple of questions.

1. Does having a higher seat with a smaller frame (leg positioning correct) put more pressure on your hands. My right hand feels like I am pressing on a nerve or something and leaves my hand feeling week a little bit.

2. I am 5'6 with a 29.5 inseam. I was just curious what size frames people with similar measurements have gotten with Madones.

Thanks a lot for your feedback in advance


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I am pretty close to you...I am 5'7" and have a 1.5 54cm and just got a Madone H2 54cm.
I have problems with my left hand (tried to catch a hockey puck), it gets numb after long rides so I bought a good pair of gel padded gloves.

I'm not an expert bike fitter but you can get different "fits" for the Madones. H1,H2,H3. Checkout the Trek website on the fittings.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Changing hand positions while riding helps too.

The Trek store made sure I was fitted properly on the bike. They ended up replacing the stem from 120mm to 100mm and adjusted the saddle height to make sure my legs were in the right positions and not reaching for the handle bars.


----------



## 32counter (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Kookie. I appreciate the help. I have a 90 mm stem on my 1.5 which I believe is working. I have looked at the different H's and will probably go with the 2, for sure not the 1 as I am really just wanting to do long miles for exercise and enjoyment. Are you enjoying your Madone.? Can you notice a difference between it and the 1.5? Was wondering if you have posted a picture of your 6.5 project anywhere. I am envious!


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

32counter said:


> Thanks Kookie. I appreciate the help. I have a 90 mm stem on my 1.5 which I believe is working. I have looked at the different H's and will probably go with the 2, for sure not the 1 as I am really just wanting to do long miles for exercise and enjoyment. Are you enjoying your Madone.? Can you notice a difference between it and the 1.5? Was wondering if you have posted a picture of your 6.5 project anywhere. I am envious!


Yeah I posted some pics in the Trek Post Your Carbon Madone thread, should be near the bottom painted White with Candy Red logos. Just noticed you can click on the "user gallery" link under my avatar on the left.

I got the Madone in 3 weeks ago and haven't had the chance to ride as I am up in Canada and it is still sub-zero temps. I am itching to ride it...I can feel difference in the weight and shifting (pedaled on it while being fitted indoors).


----------



## 32counter (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. That is great looking ride


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

You might want to ride a 52cm and a 54cm madone just to see if the 52cm fits better. I'm a little over 5'8" and I ride a 54cm madone with a 100mm stem. That's a good friend you have to get you that kind of a price on the 5.2.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

32counter said:


> Wow. That is great looking ride


I agree looks good. I bet you can't wait to get it out on the road.


----------

